# Lamartus ya es (casi) milenaria



## Argónida

A pesar de levantarme con las gallinas para llegar al foro antes que tú, estoy segura de que en un descuido mío pasas la barrera y va cualquiera y te abre el hilo, así que aquí estoy, dispuesta a que nadie se me adelante y dándote la bienvenida al club de las pre-felicitadas (cada día somos más ).

Gracias por estar aquí, entre esas personas que hacen que este sitio sea especial y no pueda uno desengancharse de él. Transmite parte de las felicitaciones también a tu familia, especialmente a tus abuelas, por la parte que les toca (que es mucha, como todos sabemos).

Un beso, Marta.

P.D.: Hablando de familia, aquí te dejo una foto tuya con toda la peña que me he encontrado por ahí. ¡Cómo se nota que eres la líder!


----------



## alexacohen

*¡Ah, soy la segunda, qué bien!*

*Esto de levantarse con las gallinas tiene su cosa...*

*¡Felicidades, Lamartus! Cada día somós más las milenarias...  ¡menos mal que no son años, sino posts!*

*Deberíamos organizar una excursión del Imserso y celebrar nuestra "milenariez" como Dios manda.*

*Solecito, buena comida, paisaje idílico.... ¿Formentera?*

*Mil besos,*

*Ale*


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones, Martita, para que sigas con tus interesantes colaboraciones!!


----------



## Eva Maria

Querida Lamartus,

La brujita graciosa de WR! 

Felicidades pero que muy adelantadas (pelín prematura la Argónida en plan acaparadora de tus primeros cariños!) por los interesantes posts que nos regalas. Y felicidades a tod@s por tenerte entre nosotr@s y poder disfrutar de tu simpática presencia.

Montones de besos!

Eva Maria

PS: Ayvá! Se me ha descontrolado otra vez el tamaño fuente! Sorry!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Queridísima Marta y cía  (ya me entiendes, amiga):

Me considero una persona afortunadísima por haberme cruzado contigo en este espacio y en una cenita en Madrid donde se confirmó lo mucho que te aprecio y admiro: sabia, respetuosa, sensata, amabilísima... ¡tienes y eres tantas cosas buenas!

Y qué divertido... ahora cuando escucho a Serrat o cuando paso por su calle natal (Poeta Cabanyes) me acuerdo de ti y también cuando como churritos en la calle Petritxol. Una suerte haberte conocido, ya te digo. Mira, disfruto más bien poco con la literatura de ficción, pero siempre he adorado una frase de_ A Room with a View_, de E.M. Forster: *Anyone can find places, but the finding of people is a gift from God*. La trascribo muy pocas veces, Marta, porque bien poquitas son las personas merecedoras de estas palabras.

Miles y miles y miles de besos que van desde el Mediterráneo a la meseta -de la meva barca estant dono al cordill tota mida -, con mucho amor, cariño y amistad 

Montse "Tradu" que ya tiene muchas ganas de volverte a ver 

Y a mi también querida Argónida: gracias por abrir este hilo ​


----------



## lamartus

¡Pero bueno! ¡esto sí que es adelanto! 
Aún no llegué a los mil y ya tengo hilo.
En fin chicas, qué deciros que no sepáis ya...

Queridísima Argónida:
Muchas gracias por tus palabras y sobre todo por las mañanas tan divertidas que me haces pasar. Raro es el día en que no suelto alguna risilla antes de que pongan las calles a la hora de las gallinas. No puedo entender cómo puedes estar tan despejada y ocurrente a esas horas.
Siempre disfruto con tus aportaciones, ya lo sabes, me encantan. 
Gracias por estar por aquí.
¿Ah! La foto de los viejos tiempos me trajo muchos recuerdos. Recuerdos de mi pasado queriendo destruir la humanidad, fundir a todos y dominar lo que quedase del mundo. ¡Qué tiempos de juventud! 

Estimadísima Alexa: 
Te compro lo de Formentera así como esas ideas fantásticas que se te ocurren (aunque no se puedan hacer públicas ).
Es un placer leer tus post tan sensatos y tan abiertos. No cambies.

Disfrutadísima Inés:
Siempre estoy encantada de encontrar un post tuyo en cualquier hilo. Amable, resolutiva, propositiva... un ejemplo de lo que debe ser una buena forera. Gracias por estar por aquí.

Admirada Eva María:
Casi siempre llego tarde a tus hilos pero aún así me paro a leerlos detenidamente por si pudiera aportar algo más (cosa difícil con ese club que contestadores -o contestatarios- que siempre te dan tan buenas claves).
Gracias por tus preguntas que generalmente me hacen dar mil vueltas a esta cabecita loca.

Amadísima Montse:
Me emocionaste con tus palabras. De verdad que el sentimiento es mutuo y espero que dure por siempre. 
Es difícil conectar con gente en esta distancia cibernética, pero cuando ocurre y además se confirma la conexión con la cercanía de una cena, de una voz al teléfono, de un correo desesperado o esperanzado, se convierte en un hecho maravilloso, en una de esas cosas para recordar siempre y de las que aprender siempre. 
Espero que la "tía del Poble Sec" esté siempre cerquita y preparada para unos churros.
Un beso enorme (mío y de la cía) desde esta meseta que tanto añora el mar.

¡hala, ya no me enrollo más que ya acaparé bastante!


----------



## Namarne

¡Pero Lamartus! Yo haciéndote broma por PM de que te faltaba poco, y de que si corre, corre, que te pillo, ¡y resulta que ya estabas felicitada! ¡Y qué poco me lo decías, brujilla!  
¡Muchas felicidades, que tú te las mereces todas! 
Con afecto, 
Jordi


----------



## lamartus

Ya ves Jordi, aún en novecientos noventa y pico y ya me pronostican que llegaré a los mil.

Gracias por tus felicitaciones y sobre todo por tu sentido del humor. Quedan pocos que se atrevan a bromear con algunas cosas con tanto ingenio como tú lo haces.

Mil gracias por tus mensajes, por todos, y por animar mis fines de semana entre traducción y traducción de esas que te caen en tan mala fecha.


----------



## anthodocheio

¿Todavía en 999? ¿Le tienes miedo al 1000? O tal vez estás esperando a Namarne. Veo que está tan cerca..

Bueno, 

*¡ENHORABUENA MARTA!*​ 
Este hilo es para ti..


----------



## krolaina

*¡¡MUCHÍSISIMAS FELICIDADES!!*​
Martita... después de todas las muestras de cariño que te han dado "las chicas" (ya somos como un clan) me quedo corta para expresar lo placentero que ha sido para mí conocerte. 

A la tía del Poble Sec hay que traerla aquí más veces aunque sea de los pelos, no te parece? Claro, que yo apoyo la propuesta de Alexa sin pensármelo, eh? Quién dice aquí dice allí...

Eres un verdadero solete, una gran compañera a la que quiero y deseo TODO LO MEJOR.

Muchísimos besos a mi "chelicalabacina" de la "tía del barrio".​


----------



## Cristina.

Jolines, a este paso un día van a abrir un hilo a alguien con 950 posts.
Felicidades, Martita, hace tiempo que no nos cruzamos, pero bueno, quería felicitarte y decirte que me leo casi todas tus aportaciones, y es verdad, porque escribes pocas al día, y cuando lo haces es porque tienes algo interesante que aportar que no se ha dicho ya.
Eres una bruja "encantadora", nos hechizas con tus encantamientos.
¡Un mazo de besos pa ti!


----------



## alexacohen

Tampoco es para tanto, Martita.

Lo de irme al lago de Como y darle un morreíto a George Clooney sería una idea fantástica, si Mr. Clooney se dejase. 
Que va a ser que no.
Tengo más posibilidades con Montgomery Clift, y eso que era gay.

Besos,

Ale


----------



## lamartus

¡Cristina (anthodocheio)!
Hemos coincidido poco pero me tienes impresionada con la precisión de tus preguntas ¡como los haces pensar a todos! (yo es que suelo llegar tarde ). Muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones y cuidado que en cualquier momento te plantas en los 1000 y te ves en un hilo de estos .

Carol, bonita, ya ves las chicas cómo me tratan. Da gusto postiversariear así. Acuérdate de lo que dices, _tía_, que tu me pillas más cerca y te puedo exigir responsabilidades como tal . Tengo unas ganas terribles de poder tomar una de éstas contigo, pero prometo que comeremos algo antes o durante... no vaya a ser que te pase lo de la última vez, jejejeje. 

Cristina.: 
Estás a puntito tú también. ¿Qué sucede este mes? 
Gracias por tus felicitaciones y por darte cuenta de que en el fondo soy "encantadora" aunque esta mañana me haya levantado con estos pelos. 

Besos a las tres.

P.D: Alexa, maja, te cedo a George siempre y cuando me respetes a Viggo.


----------



## Eva Maria

Estimada Marta, 

¿Qué más puedes pedir que tener ese repóker de ases de WR como son Argónida, Inés, Alexa y Montse, esas WR’s Angels, juntas y revueltas en un mismo hilo?




			
				Lamartus said:
			
		

> No puedo entender cómo puedes estar tan despejada y ocurrente a esas horas.


Resultar ingeniosa a las siete de la mañana es una fazaña posible sólo para Argónida!




			
				Lamartus said:
			
		

> así como esas ideas fantásticas que se te ocurren (aunque no se puedan hacer públicas)


Ay, la Ale y sus ideas! (Es verdad! ¿Cómo podemos hacer público que se le ocurriera hacer una escapada relámpago hasta el mismísimo Stratford-upon-Avon sólo para dejar unas flores y unos poemas sobre la tumba de su adorado Shakespeare en el aniversario, no de su nacimiento ni de su muerte, sino de la publicación de su obra predilecta???????????????? Vaya! … ejem… de cuyo nombre ahora mismo no me acuerdo…. Jejejeje! Sorry! ¿Qué sería entonces de su fama de poetry crazy lover? Jijijijijiji!




			
				Lamartus said:
			
		

> Amable, resolutiva, propositiva... un ejemplo de lo que debe ser una buena forera.


Ahí está! Has descrito las cualidades más destacadas de Inés a la perfección. Pero te has olvidado de una: su magnífico gusto para escoger hermosos avatares!




			
				Lamartus said:
			
		

> Es difícil conectar con gente en esta distancia cibernética, pero cuando ocurre y además se confirma la conexión con la cercanía de una cena, de una voz al teléfono, de un correo desesperado o esperanzado, se convierte en un hecho maravilloso, en una de esas cosas para recordar siempre y de las que aprender siempre.


Es que Montse es cercana, es entregada, te envuelve en su cariñosa forma de ser y su buen humor, es positiva, es optimista. Y lo fascinante es que te hace sentir todo esto sobre ella incluso desde la distancia! En una palabra: MARAVILLOSA. ¿No podría ser un hombre? (Pa mí, claro!)

Muchos besos y abrazos a todas! (Va, hoy estoy generosa!),

Eva Maria

PSMAROMOS: Bueno, mientras no me toqueis al Michael Madsen de _Reservoir Dogs_ o _Species _(prefiero los rubios, pero con este hago una excepción con muchísimo gusto!)

PSMOI: ¿Qué me pasa hoy? ¿Estoy bien? Yo que nunca respondo dos veces a un mismo congrats, y ni siquiera al mío propio!


----------



## alexacohen

> .,,
> _The sad account of fore-bemoaned moan,_
> _Which I new pay as if not paid before._
> _But if the while I think on thee, dear friend,_
> _All losses are restored and sorrows end._


 
On May 20 1609 the license was granted to publish them all.

_Poetry crazy_. Right.


----------



## bb008

Amiga:

¡Bruji, mi pana! felicidades yo creo que ya debiste haber paso los 1000 post, en el momento que escribo este mensaje. Que lindo fue, es y será siempre contar contigo.

Así que como siempre *FELICIDADES, FELICIDADES, MUCHAS FELICIDADES*.

"Tenemos que estar pendiente de nuestro Narmarne para también abrirle uno".


----------



## aceituna

Pues por una de estas casualidades de la vida, la aceituna que lleva semanas sin entrar en el foro, decide pasarse hoy por aquí, y qué se encuentra, que llega tiempo de felicitar a la Bruja Avería incluso antes de que cumpla los mil!!!

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, MARTITA!*​ 
Tus 999 aportes son una fuente de sabiduría, alegría y energía positiva para los demás foreros. Sigue así, pero con más calma, que si no vas a cumplir los 2000 antes de que yo llegue a los mil (como ves, estoy algo atascadilla en esto de los posts...)

¿Qué tal la calabacita? ¿Habemus nombre?

A ver si nos vemos este finde, que voy por los madriles.

Un besotazo enooooooorme,
Inés


----------



## Argónida

Eva Maria said:


> Resultar ingeniosa a las siete de la mañana es una fazaña posible sólo para Argónida!


 
¡¡¿¿A las siete de la mañana??!! No, por Dios, no te pases, de las ocho menos cinco p'alante. Y no es difícil ser ingenioso o lo que sea si de lo que se trata es de retrasar _un poquito más_ la entrada al trabajo. Yo por alargar el fin de semana soy capaz hasta de aprender a resolver ecuaciones.

PDBOYS: Sí, bueno, George no está mal. Pero me quedo con la delicadeza de Ralph Fiennes en El Jardinero Fiel y en El Paciente Inglés (antes de quemarse, claro). Por cierto, ¿qué dicen que hizo con no sé qué azafata?

PDHOMENAJEADA: ¿Este hilo no era pá la Lamartus?


----------



## alexacohen

Argónida said:


> PDBOYS: Sí, bueno, George no está mal. Pero me quedo con la delicadeza de Ralph Fiennes en El Jardinero Fiel y en El Paciente Inglés (antes de quemarse, claro). Por cierto, ¿qué dicen que hizo con no sé qué azafata?


Tomar café y charlar en el "galley". Nada del otro jueves. 
Me lo contó Joseph Fiennes mientras charlábamos y tomábamos café.
No es broma, aunque lo parezca. (Pero me temo que sí es chat)
(Esa historia de Raph Fiennes NO es verdad).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Marta*: con el permiso de las chicas (¡madre mía la que tienen liada!) me gustaría agradecerte que estés entre nosotros.
Un beso


----------



## Eva Maria

Ya estoy aquí otra vez!




			
				Argónida said:
			
		

> PDHOMENAJEADA: ¿Este hilo no era pá la Lamartus?


Uy, sí! Thanks, Argo!

Martíssima,

Ya sé que eres tú la homenajeada, pero es que me olvidé de mencionar a la quinta As y Ángel de WR: *Karol*!!!!! (Y se le romperá el corazón si no lo hago!) Ah! Y no he visto tampoco ni a Cristina, ni a Namarne, ni a Anthodocheio. Y ahora se han añadido Bb y Aceituna + Víctor! (Mecachis! Ahora me acuerdo porqué siempre respondo con un único post que sirve para tod@s!)




			
				alexacohen said:
			
		

> Me lo contó Joseph Fiennes mientras charlábamos y tomábamos café.


Ostia! Caramba! Cómo te lo montas! Aunque el brother moreno parece menos atractivo que el rubio (antes de tostarse y adquirir un tono cachumbo) Aaaaah, también sólo tomasteis café…. y también en un avión…..? Mmmmmm…

Eva Maria

PSALE: Chisss! Stone???????????? (Unas flores de piedra con la inscripción de versos suyos?)


----------



## anthodocheio

lamartus said:


> ¡Cristina (anthodocheio)!
> Hemos coincidido poco pero me tienes impresionada con la precisión de tus preguntas ¡como los haces pensar a todos! (yo es que suelo llegar tarde ). Muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones y cuidado que en cualquier momento te plantas en los 1000 y te ves en un hilo de estos .


 
Jaja! Me ha alegrado mucho este post

No pensaba contestar pero ya que se suele en este hilo responder varias veces...

Bueno, ¡gracias Marta! ¡Muy amable de tu parte!

PD: ¿Pero como lo haces? ¿Has borrado de tus posts anteriores para poder escribir aquí sin llegar al post numero 1000???

Cordiales saludos a todas y todos

Y ¡mis felicidades a Namarne y a Bb! (aquí es mejor)


----------



## Antpax

Eh, que no vale. No valen dos cosas, adelantarse a la fecha en cuestión y no vale abrir estos hilos cuando el menda está siendo atacado por virus malignos, que me piro unos días del foro y mira lo que pasa.

Como no hay mal que por bien no venga, te felicito en tus 999, que es lo que hay que hacer.

En serio un abrazo muy fuerte para las dos (la brujita y la adjunta) de parte de todo el barrio  y sus alrededores que engloban todo Madrid por supuesto.

Abrazotes, besos y demás.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Eva Maria said:


> Ya sé que eres tú la homenajeada, pero es que me olvidé de mencionar a la quinta As y Ángel de WR: *Karol*!!!!! (Y se le romperá el corazón si no lo hago!)
> 
> 
> Ostia! Caramba! Cómo te lo montas! Aunque el brother moreno parece menos atractivo que el rubio (antes de tostarse y adquirir un tono cachumbo) Aaaaah, también sólo tomasteis café…. y también en un avión…..? Mmmmmm…


 

Lo siento Martita, a mis oídos narcisistas les ha encantado... pero Evita ¡¡no te dejes fuera!!, que si hay alguien imprescindible en estos foros eres tú!. Gracias cielo, eres un sol.

Marta, se me olvidó preguntarte...con la caña (o vino, mejor) podremos comer jamoncito del guay, no??

Por cierto, a Clooney os lo puedo prestar un ratín, pero como me toquéis a Andy García....

Besos a todos.


----------



## lamartus

¡Pero qué revolución se armó! Una se ausenta un diíta (que mejor olvidar) y fíjense la que se lía . 
En fin, tras el 1001 (¡al finnnnn!) van los agradecimientos:

Amiga Betz:
Sabes que para mí también es lindo contar contigo, charlar, explicarte, que me expliques, que nos extrañemos si nos ausentamos varios días, todas esas cosas que nos pasan. Tu bruji te agradece las felicitaciones y te manda un beso doble.

Alejada Inés:
La verdad es que tus reportes (tan tardíos ) te traen cerca aunque estés lejos. No nos dejes mucho tiempo que te echamos mucho de menos.
Disfruta de la estancia y aprende mucho para que puedas enseñarnos más.
Gracias por tus felicitaciones y allá van otros dos besos.



aceituna said:


> ¿Qué tal la calabacita? ¿Habemus nombre?


 Sí, sí, habemus. Será una Jimena salvo enamoramiento onomástico de última hora. 

Admirado Víctor:
Para mí también es un placer leerte. Por cierto, he estado preguntando lo del _lifting _y nos hacen precio por ser dos (no les mandé fotos porque entonces segura que querrán cobrarnos el doble ). 

Compadre Antonio:
¡Qué grande es tenerte tan cerquita y qué ganas tengo de salir de cañas (pudiendo tomarlas, se entiende)!
Espero que tus virus malignos no hayan afectado a tu frescura y tus ocurrencias. Eres, para mí, otro de los imprescindibles del foro.
Besos y patadas (pataditas mejor dicho...)




krolaina said:


> Marta, se me olvidó preguntarte...con la caña (o vino, mejor) podremos comer jamoncito del guay, no??



¡Eso es un golpe bajo! No se puede mentar la soga en casa del ahorcado. Carol, ahora mismo daría cualquier cosa por un bocata de jamón con su pan tostadito, su tomate y su aceitito de oliva pero ¡¡¡no me dejan!!!  Espero que la culpable haga méritos suficientes como para que pueda perdonárselo algún día.
Pero la sugerencia la apunto para cuando me liberen alimenticiamente hablando .

Un último apunte para Ale. Yo siempre fui admiradora del XXIX especialmente, así que esto va por ti:

_ Haply I think on thee, and then my state,
Like to the lark at break of day arising
From sullen earth, sings hymns at heaven's gate;
For thy sweet love remembered such wealth brings
That then I scorn to change my state with kings._


----------



## alexacohen

Aggghhhh... esto es alta traición... a mí no se me puede mencionar al amor de mi vida impunemente...

_"It was the lark, the herald of the morn, 
No nightingale. Look, love, what envious streaks  _
_Do lace the severing clouds in yonder east. 
Night's candles are burnt out, and jocund day  _
_Stands tiptoe on the misty mountain tops"._

Me van a matar los mods... (y con razón...)


----------



## ROSANGELUS

*FELICIDADES MARTHA!*

*la Milenaria Martha, no suena muy bien verdad???  *

*Saludos, un abrazo y beso para ti. *

*Rosangelus*


----------



## chics

Hola. 

Parece que llego supertarde, pero no, sólo estás en el 1007. Que conste. ¿Qué es eso de adelantar tanto la felicitación? Y de los MIL, que son los mas guays de cumplir, el alcance supremo a la cifra redonda, las cuatro cifras...

De momento ya me he perdido el jamón con su vino, las cañas, el café y morreo con Georgeclooney...

Encantada de conocerte y de encontrarme contigo por aquí, siempre tan maja. Ah, y antes de que se me adelanten, felicidades por tu nueva Jimenita (para cuando toque).

Besos,
Cris.


----------



## lamartus

Rosa:
Mil gracias por tus felicitaciones. Me alegro muchísimo de encontrarte por aquí casi cada día. Gracias por hacerme aprender tanto y por cuestionarme lo que me parece obvio pero no es tal; es un ejercicio muy didáctico y esclarecedor. 
Por cierto, ese avatar tuyo me tiene loca ¡qué preciosidad! 

Cris:
¿Tarde? No mujer, nunca es tarde para esto ni para esto. ¿Ves? en el fondo, aunque te perdiste algún que otro piscolabis aún quedan cosas interesantes para compartir . Gracias por tus felicitaciones y sobre todo por tus siempre interesantes aportes.

Besos a las dos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¡Lamartus, muchísimas felicidades!

Que llegues a los siguientes mil muy rápido, porque leerte es un placer.

Y por cierto, a ver si a los de este lado del charco también nos invitan de vacaciones por allá. 

Un beso enorme desde estas tierras donde empieza el frío (al menos para nosotros).


----------



## Eugin

¡Felicitaciones, lamartus, por haber llegado a tu primer milestone en el foro!!! ¡Todo un logro, claro que sí!!!

Lo que sí te puedo decir es que nunca entendí tu avatar ... Quizás sea un personaje de la televisión española o de alguna película de terror (que no miro porque no me gustan nada), pero en todo caso, te quiero hacer llegar este presente.... jajaja!! (No me mates!!!! )
(De todas formas, el verte más arreglada - o no- no va a hacer que mejores la calidad de tus posts, así que... tú decides!!!)

Un fuerte abrazo y ¡espero tus próximos 1.000!!!


----------



## lamartus

¡Toño! ¿Cómo no te voy a invitar a unas vacaciones? ¿qué clase de amiga sería entonces? 
Todos los foreros americanos son y serán estupendamente recibidos en esta tierra. ¿Qué prefieren playas con historia o montañas para aventureros? 
En cualquier caso, y en honor a Toño, habrá de esto para acompañar el viaje, con su _chino_ incluido para que lo lleves a tu caluroso desierto. 
Mil gracias, Toño, por estar aquí ya sabes que me encantan tus aportaciones.

¡Eugin! A mí tu avatar me encanta. Soy una amante de los gatos y ese me parece adorable .
En cambio con el mío mantengo una relación ambigua. No es un personaje de terror (a mí tampoco me gusta mucho este género) sino un personaje mítico de un programa infanto-juvenil de los años 80. Era "la mala de la película" empeñada en destruir y fundir todo lo que se pusiera por delante con su rayo destructor y su discurso ácido (que les costó el programa tras algunos años de emisión). El programa era "La bola de cristal" y el personaje es la Bruja Avería cuyos gritos de guerra incluían el de: ¡Viva el mal! ¡Viva el capital! .
Aquí hay un álbum familiar de aquellos viejos tiempos por si tienes curiosidad.

Muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones y prometo arreglarme un poco más, gracias a tu regalito, para los próximos mil.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Felicidades por vuestro primer milenium!

De verdad que la Bruja Avería un buen día de spa necesitaría... no creo que sea tu caso Marta. Eso es lo bueno del foro, que no hay que estar bien peinado para opinar, y lo digo por abundantes experiencias propias eh... je je

Fuera de bromas, mis felicitaciones por lo logrado hasta hoy, en los foros y en los foreros, que tu influencia se nota. No sé si me equivoco, pero tienes un pequeño toque ácido que hace más complejo el buen sabor de tus contribuciones.

Por eso, ¡Salud con un pisco sour!

Atentamente,


----------



## Berenguer

Joe, me sumerjo unos días en mi mundo interior (otra forma de decir empanarse) y aquí está todo cambiado....Tradu cambia su avatar (¿y ese librito?), Toño dice que en México hace frío (será por ahí al norte...que estoy informado y por la costa y sur va a ser que no...eso o es el cambio climático) .....y bueno* ¡la castiza Martita llega a los 1000!*Se nota que este foro va mejorando día a día. La calidad es diréctamente proporcional al número de post de determinados foreros...entre ellos por supuesto tú.

Un beso milenerario (eso suena a programa de Iker Jimenez)

Beren

PD: bueno hay dos cosas que no cambian, yo llegando tarde a un postiversario de estos, y Argónida y Alexa peleándose por ser las primeras en felicitar...

(Marta, un detallazo el PM )


----------



## lamartus

Erasmo, gracias por el pisco. Es uno de mis prefes, aunque hay que tener un cuidado... está tan rico que como te descuides acabas por tutear a todo el mundo . Sería genial poder compartir uno (o unos cuantos) en la misma mesa ¿te imaginas? Prometo reservar cita para un masaje en un spa ese mismo día, pero no creo que mis pelos cambien mucho después . Muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones y sobre todo por tus post (ya sé que me repito pero es que me enseñáis todos tanto cada día que es difícil pasar un día sin echar un vistacito a lo que cada uno tiene que decir en el foro).

Beren, ultimamentetanausente Beren. Echo mucho de menos leerte a diario, pero claro, la vida se impone y la rutina (indeseada) nos devora. Espero que puedas robar algo de tiempo para regalarnos unos cuantos post con los que disfrutar. Siempre poniendo la puntilla, siempre atento a las pequeñas connotaciones, siempre con algo nuevo que aportar ¡así da gusto! 
Por cierto ¡no me mientes a la bicha! Es oír a Iker, aunque solo sea un anuncio, y me acuerdo del chupacabras y me echo a temblar ¡qué mieditos! jajajajaja.

Un beso para los dos (bueno... uno a cada uno )


----------



## ELJANFRI

Simplemente gracias.....

Este que escribo es mi primer mensaje,y lo hago, para que todo el mundo sepa, que eres la mejor.Besos
Firmado: un admirador......... Especialmente en abril.....


----------



## Kibramoa

Muchas felicidades por tus primeros mil, y que vengan muchos más.  Con tus aportaciones me has resuelto varias dudas. Gracias.


----------



## lamartus

Amado santo: 
¡Ya verás cuando llegue a casa! 
Gracias por la sorpresa y por aguantar todos los comentarios que al cabo del día te hago sobre el foro. Estoy deseando que volvamos a la rutina para sentarme a la mesa y celebrar delante de una de éstas. 

Querida Kibramoa:
Me alegra haber resuelto alguna duda de las tuyas. Supongo que es lo mejor que nos puede pasar en este foro . Mil gracias por tus felicitaciones y por las preciosas flores. Aquí una mezcla que me encanta, para ti.


----------



## María Madrid

Tarde, como es costumbre en mí, pero no con menos ganas, muchisimísimas felicidades desde las antípodas de los biorritmos! Mil gracias por todo! Un abrazo, María


----------



## lamartus

Mil gracias a ti, María. Pese a los biorritmos cruzados que mantenemos aún somos capaces de encontrarnos.
Gracias por tu hombro y tu ánimo en aquellas desafortunadas noches, pero sobre todo por tus enseñanzas (y por hacerme investigar las cosas más extrañas para tener algo que aportar en tus hilos de dudas ).

Tengo preparados unos de estos para mi próxima noche de insomnio en la que te acompañe durante tus horas de trabajo ¿apetecen?


----------



## María Madrid

Jajaja... haz la prueba y verás lo que me duran!!! De nuevo felicidades y mil gracias a ti, guapetona!


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Marta: más vale tarde que nunca.*

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Muchas felicitaciones por tus primeros mil posts!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Supongo que a esta altura ya*
*estarás por los 1200 pero*
*igual quiero saludarte*
*y decirte que es*
*un placer que *
*estés con*
*nosotros.*

*Con cariño,*
*Fernita.*​


----------



## lamartus

¡¡¡Fernita!!!
Para mí también es un placer estar por aquí con vosotros. Millones de gracias por enseñarme tanto...

Me encontré esto esta misma mañana y no quería dejar de compartirlo.

Besos.


----------

